# South Africa suggestions



## bkellyb (Apr 22, 2011)

My sister would like to take her husband to South Africa for his 60th birthday next April and take him on a safari.  I was wondering how difficult it would be to either trade into a good resort or rent one.  Also if anyone has been to this area or participated in a safari, he is not interested in hunting, just seeing wildlife, I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 22, 2011)

The best place for viewing wild game is Kruger Park, which is huge, about the size of New Hampshire.  There are game drivers you can take, or just drive your own rental car around.  I did the latter, after making some inquiries as to the best places to go to see the major animals.  That is what I would recommend.  There are several timeshare resorts around Kruger Park, and you can trade in either through RCI or DAE.  Some of the timeshares have their own herds of some of the exotic animals and do their own game drives on their property.

Now, if you want to see monkeys, the best place is the national park at the Cape of Good Hope below Cape Town.  There are also several timeshares in the Cape Town area.  Again, driving your own rental car is the best way to see them.  Cape Town is also interesting for its beachs and historic sites.

If you have the time, given the distance from the US, I would suggest a week in the Kruger Park area, from which you can also take day trips into Swaziland and Mozambique, and another week around Cape Town.


----------



## kiyotaka (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Carolinian, 

We own KPL (2 br in mid March) which has been used for exchanges only up till now, but after reading your post, become interested in doing 1 week KPL stay plus few days in Cape Town. Would you help me plan this trip? First, where should we start?

Thank you.

Kiyotaka


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 23, 2011)

kiyotaka said:


> Hi Carolinian,
> 
> We own KPL (2 br in mid March) which has been used for exchanges only up till now, but after reading your post, become interested in doing 1 week KPL stay plus few days in Cape Town. Would you help me plan this trip? First, where should we start?
> 
> ...



I would start with a good guidebook like Rough Guide or Lonely Planet, and read the sections for the areas you are interested in.  Then start planning out your travel.  Most of the international flights land in Jo'burg and you can rent a car from there, but it might be better to fly one of the domestic low cost airlines to a point closer to Kruger, and then rent a car from there.  Decide what borders you may want to cross and make sure the car carries the papers and insurance for it.  My rental car was okay for Botswana and Swaziland, both of which I visited, but not for Mozambique.  The best way to get from Kruger to Capetown, which is essentially from one side of the country to the other, is to fly one of the local airlines.  In Capetown, I did a one day car rental to see all the things just out of town and otherwise got around the city on my own.  Capetown back to Jo'burg has two options, either flying or taking either the luxury Blue Train or the regular train.  The only US airline flying to SA is Delta, but South African Airways also operates US to SA flights, and all the other US airlines connect in Europe with one of their European partners to fly the leg into SA.  Some of the European airlines also fly into Capetown, which would allow you to fly open jaw, into Jo'burg and back from Capetown.  I flew on South African Airways, which was fine at the time, but with some of the more recent things I have read about them, I would probably do a connection in Europe if I was flying from the US.  If the airlines will let you break the trip for a day or so at the connecting city in Europe, that would also help to give a rest stop on a long trip.


----------



## Suchi (Apr 24, 2011)

*Hey*



bkellyb said:


> My sister would like to take her husband to South Africa for his 60th birthday next April and take him on a safari.  I was wondering how difficult it would be to either trade into a good resort or rent one.  Also if anyone has been to this area or participated in a safari, he is not interested in hunting, just seeing wildlife, I would appreciate any suggestions.



Hey bkellyb,

Your sister and her husband can go to Cape Town..it has several wonderful beaches and so many fun activities that they are sure to have a great time together there...its such a paradise!

They can go to winelands-and taste the finest wines,play or swim with penguins,go on a village safari,watch 2 oceans hugging each other,go on a wine and dine cruise...there's so much enjoy in Cape Town that they will feel "We Wish we had more days to stay in Cape Town"..

For safari,they can go to Kruger near Johannesburg..and then take a flight(it takes 2 hours) to Cape Town.Alternatively,if they go straight to Cape Town,they can go to Aquila National Park,its very near to Cape Town.Kruger is better though!

Why dont you and your sister go to this site and find/plan out more..
www.Capetown-beach-vacations.com

Hope your sister and her husband have a great time! 

Regards,
Suchi


----------



## Margariet (Apr 24, 2011)

For safari and watching wildlife it is very important which season you are travelling. When are they planning to go? The area around Cape Town and the Garden route and the Drakensberge is easy to travel and has lots of nice timeshares. Addo National Park is great to see elephants and even lions. Wouldn't combine it with Kruger, cause for Kruger you have to go in a different season to see the most wildlife. There are a few wonderful resorts near Kruger. The best are booked very much in advance. Be careful: there are many timeshare resorts in SA but there is a huge difference in quality.


----------



## kiyotaka (Apr 24, 2011)

Carolinean, thank you for the input. 

What time of the yr is good time for Kruger Park visit?


----------



## Margariet (Apr 24, 2011)

For watching wildlife in Kruger I would say around September, October. I only just read that you mentioned April. I don't know about April. I've never been during that time of year in SA. It's not the best time to watch wildlife in Kruger. I have been in February in Addo Nat Park which was great for watching elephants and lions. Is KPL the lodge in Hazyview? That is an amazing location and wonderful resort with wildlife around you!


----------



## tedk (Apr 24, 2011)

I go in May [4 weeks today be there again] low season at the lodges, weather sunny little cooler in mornings and evenings. Also little if any rain, so for me best time. I always stop at a private reserve on the border of the Kruger Park, look at the Sabie Sands area.
Ted


----------



## bkellyb (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, I will relay information to my sister.  His birthday is actually in October, but she thought April would be a better time to visit, but suggestions for best times are appreciated.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 25, 2011)

bkellyb said:


> Thanks for all the help, I will relay information to my sister.  His birthday is actually in October, but she thought April would be a better time to visit, but suggestions for best times are appreciated.



Also remember that in the southern hemisphere, April is Fall and October is Spring.


----------

